# Modifier 32??



## rbbrigman (Nov 4, 2011)

Any hints or suggestions on getting paid for pregnancy/blood tests that are required by the FDA because of certain drugs patients take?  I am trying a modifier 32 but haven't gotten any response from insurance companies yet.  Suggestions are greatly appreciated.  
Robin


----------



## jholt12 (Nov 4, 2011)

rbbrigman said:


> Any hints or suggestions on getting paid for pregnancy/blood tests that are required by the FDA because of certain drugs patients take?  I am trying a modifier 32 but haven't gotten any response from insurance companies yet.  Suggestions are greatly appreciated.
> Robin


Hi Robin will bill the pregnancy test that we do here in the office since the patient is on Accutane. What state are you in and what insurance are you billing?
Also I have never used a modifier 32 when I bill these.

Julia CPC, CPCD


----------



## rbbrigman (Nov 4, 2011)

I am in NC - we see patients on accutane and humira etc


----------



## rbbrigman (Nov 4, 2011)

Forgot the insurance co's -- all different ones, but mostly BCBS, United and Cigna


----------



## jholt12 (Nov 4, 2011)

rbbrigman said:


> Forgot the insurance co's -- all different ones, but mostly BCBS, United and Cigna


Ok so your using code 81463?
I apologize, I was rereading your question and realized you put pregnancy/blood test. 
We do the urine here. 81025.
I bill this with the following dx's
706.1, V58.69, V74.21 
Or whatever your patient is on the Humira for. Those insurances your listed above pay my code with these dx's.
I hope that helps you,

Julia CPC, CPCD


----------

